# My Christmas Present!!!



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Well, one of them. I was Skype'ing with my wife one night and she asked what I wanted for Christmas. All I said was, "Baby, you know what I would love to have." She said, "Being that you are away from me...It has to be cigars." She has no idea what to get me so she asked me to order for myself. I decided to order some smokes from Kevin over at Silo Cigars. The pictures above are what I bought. The last picture are the tags that he threw in. Thanks for everything Kevin! You are first class!

Erick


```

```


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Excellent score!!!


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice haul right there!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Somebody is gonna have a very merry Christmas! Nice pick-ups!


----------



## Mr.Erskine-cl (Nov 28, 2008)

I tip my hat to you, sir.

Very nice


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I wish my wife let me order cigars!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Sweet Haul... and nice wife also lol My wife would rather buy me something 10 times as expensive for Christmas than just buy cigars...


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

outstanding. It will be a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Coop D said:


> I wish my wife let me order cigars!!!


*YOU ME AND BOTH BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!*

OH YEAH VERY NICE PICK UP. CONGRATS!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like Christmas came early! I know you would rather see the wife for Christmas, but nice gift from her!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

GReat stuff there


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I can't wait to see what I get for Xmas!


----------



## MindRiot-cl (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Erick,

Glad you got everything and enjoy the bonus smokes. Thanks for the business bro.

Kevin


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Those are some nice looking sticks right there!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is awesome, those devils weed smoke look great


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

The wifes a keeper


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Oh man. respect due to your wife.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

You got yourself a very merry Christmas!! Well done bro!! :smile:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice haul


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome haul and great wife


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Yes, my wife is pretty awesome!!!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice present.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (May 14, 2008)

Very nice, I've heard a lot of great things about the Cubao's.


----------

